# che la metà basta



## irene.acler

Hola a todos!

¿Cómo se podría decir "che la metà basta" en español? Os pongo un ejemplo:

_Quel ragazzo è così pesante che la metà basta._

Mi intento:
_Ese chico es tan pesado que basta la mitad_.
¿Tiene sentido?

Muchas gracias!


----------



## Dudu678

No, me temo que no tiene sentido. 

_¿Es tan pesado que no se aguanta ni él? _


----------



## irene.acler

Eh, me imaginaba que no estaba bien. 
Gracias, Dudu!


----------



## Dudu678

De nada, Irene, es siempre un placer. 

Desgraciadamente mi sugerencia, aunque funciona muy bien, sólo se aplica al caso de _pesado_. Para otros usos deberás darnos contexto concreto.


----------



## irene.acler

Ah, jolín 
Bueno, por lo general "che la metà basta" se puede aplicar a cualquie tipo de contexto. 

Te pongo unos ejemplos más:
- Luigi mi ha fatto arrabbiare, che la metà basta.
- Quel ragazzo è talmente stupido che la metà basta.
- Questa strada è talmente ripida che la metà basta.

Como ves, hay un vasto abanico de posibilidades.


----------



## Dudu678

Precisamente por eso hacía mi aclaración.

_Aquel chico es tan estúpido que no sabe hacer la o con un canuto.

_Esa es otra expresión típica. Tus otros dos ejemplos se pueden enfatizar de otras maneras. Me encantaría si alguno de los foreros pudiera mostrarnos algún intensificador en español que se aplique en todos los casos.


----------



## irene.acler

No conocía esta expresión, interesante.
Bueno, a ver qué dicen los demás entonces..
Gracias por ahora!


----------



## krolaina

Dudu, a ver qué te parece. No termina de convencerme pero es lo único que me sale:

Me ha hecho enfadar tanto, que más es imposible.
Es tan tonto, que más es imposible.
La calle es tan empinada, que más es imposible

¿Cómo lo ves?


----------



## Dudu678

Que a falta de pan buenas son tortas. 

Más o menos funciona, pero no sería lo primero que diría, la verdad.

¿_Que ni mandado hacer de encargo_? No, no funciona en todos pero:

_Es tan tonto que ni mandado hacer de encargo._


----------



## gatogab

irene.acler said:


> Ah, jolín
> Bueno, por lo general "che la metà basta" se puede aplicar a cualquie tipo de contexto.
> 
> Te pongo unos ejemplos más:
> - Luigi mi ha fatto arrabbiare, che la metà basta.
> - Quel ragazzo è talmente stupido che la metà basta.
> - Questa strada è talmente ripida che la metà basta.
> 
> Como ves, hay un vasto abanico de posibilidades.


-* Luigi mi ha fatto arrabbiare, che la metà basta.*
*Luis me sacó los choros del canasto.*
- *Quel ragazzo è talmente stupido che la metà basta.*
*Ese chiquillo es más tonto que perro nuevo. (Perro nuevo=cachorro)*

*Querida irene, informal, coloquial, criollo.*
*gatogab*


----------



## Dudu678

Efectivamente, *muy *criollo.


----------



## irene.acler

Wow, ¡cuántas opciones interesantes!


----------



## Neuromante

¿E invirtiendola frase?

No es más pesado porque no estudia.
No es más tonto porque no estudia.
No eres más vago porque no estudias.

Para los casos de se refieren a cualidades de las personas va perfecto. Para el de la carretera no, evidentemente, ni para el de hacer enfadar.


----------



## Montesacro

Hola.
¿Puedo decir que la expresión "_che la metà basta_" me da asco"? 
Y además quisiera añadir que no se usa frecuentemente y que mucha gente podría incluso no entenderla.


----------



## gatogab

krolaina said:


> Dudu, a ver qué te parece. No termina de convencerme pero es lo único que me sale:
> 
> Me ha hecho enfadar tanto, que más es imposible.
> Es tan tonto, que más es imposible.
> La calle es tan empinada, que más es imposible
> 
> ¿Cómo lo ves?


Io vedo queste opzioni le migliori finora proposte.
Le considero formali, non tradotte letteralmente, comprensibili a tutti.
Il resto, soprattutto quelle opzione su 'chorizos' o 'perro nuevo',(provocatorie) secondo me appartengono ai modi di dire locali. Così come la 'o del canuto'. Pertanto, comprensibili solo in loco.
Così la penso, così la condivido.
Buona domenica a tutti.
gatogab


----------



## irene.acler

Montesacro said:


> Hola.
> ¿Puedo decir que la expresión "_che la metà basta_" me da asco"?
> Y además quisiera añadir que no se usa frecuentemente y que mucha gente podría incluso no entenderla.


 
No estoy de acuerdo cuando dices que no se usa frecuentemente 
Todo depende de la zona, porque por estos pagos se usa muchísimo, de veras. Claro está que es un poco coloquial, eso sí.


----------



## krolaina

Montesacro said:


> Hola.
> ¿Puedo decir que la expresión "_che la metà basta_" me da asco"?
> Y además quisiera añadir que no se usa frecuentemente y que mucha gente podría incluso no entenderla.


 
Quizá quieras ser tú el que nos la explique 



gatogab said:


> Io vedo queste opzioni le migliori finora proposte.
> Le considero formali, non tradotte letteralmente, comprensibili a tutti.
> Il resto, soprattutto quelle opzione su 'chorizos' o 'perro nuevo',(provocatorie) secondo me appartengono ai modi di dire locali. Così come la 'o del canuto'. Pertanto, comprensibili solo in loco.
> Così la penso, così la condivido.
> Buona domenica a tutti.
> gatogab


 
Gracias gatito, funciona bastante bien pero estoy con Dudu en que no es lo primero que diría. A ver si alguien más nos ilustra, que estamos espesísimos!


----------



## Montesacro

¡Hola Irene!
Conozco sólo a una persona que usa bastante esa expresión y entonces cuando la leo o la oigo (muy raramente) pienso inmediatamente en él.
Por eso dije que no se usa frecuentemente.
Puede que haya una diferencia regional en su frecuencia de empleo; dijiste que es muy utilizada en Trentino, pero te aseguro que en Roma no se usa (casi) nunca y muchas personas no la entenderían si la oyeran. 
De toda manera me sale desagradable (_de gustibus non disputandum est…) _

Ciao


----------



## irene.acler

Montesacro said:


> ¡Hola Irene!
> Conozco sólo a una persona que usa bastante esa expresión y entonces cuando la leo o la oigo (muy raramente) pienso inmediatamente en él.
> Por eso dije que no se usa frecuentemente.
> Puede que haya una diferencia regional en su frecuencia de empleo; dijiste que es muy utilizada en Trentino, pero te aseguro que en Roma no se usa (casi) nunca y muchas personas no la entenderían si la oyeran.
> De toda manera me sale desagradable (_de gustibus non disputandum est…) _
> 
> Ciao


 
Claro, por eso dije que depende de la zona. Y me parece muy interesante notar que por aquí se usa muchísimo, mientras en Roma casi nunca.
En cuanto a los gustos, ya se sabe, cada persona es un mundo

Chau!


----------



## Neuromante

gatogab said:


> Io vedo queste opzioni le migliori finora proposte.
> Le considero formali, non tradotte letteralmente, comprensibili a tutti.
> Il resto, soprattutto quelle opzione su 'chorizos' o 'perro nuevo',(provocatorie) secondo me appartengono ai modi di dire locali. Così come la 'o del canuto'. Pertanto, comprensibili solo in loco.
> Così la penso, così la condivido.
> Buona domenica a tutti.
> gatogab


La propuesta hecha por mi es universal, al menos en  toda España, y no es para nada un localismo 
La de "Hacer la O con un canuto" no solo es universal sino que es una expresión "oficial" recogida incluso en la literatura y con muchas décadas de existencia si no es que un par de siglos.


----------



## irene.acler

La inversión de la frase propuesta por Neuromante a mí personalmente no me parece tan correspondiente al sentido que tiene la expresión en italiano.

Pongamos por caso esta frase de Neuromante:
_No es más tonto porque no estudia.
_
Y la propuesta por Krolaina:
_Es tan tonto, que más es imposible_.

A mí me parece que hay diferencia entra las dos, ¿o no? Es como si con la inversión se enfatizara mucho menos el concepto. ¿O es sólo una impresión mía?


----------



## Neuromante

A mi me parece que incluso peca de mayor énfasis, llega casi a la descalificaciónde la persona. Pero fue mi propuesta y puedo estar equivocado.


----------



## irene.acler

Neuromante said:


> A mi me parece que incluso peca de mayor énfasis, llega casi a la descalificaciónde la persona. Pero fue mi propuesta y puedo estar equivocado.


 
Bueno, no estoy poniendo en tela de juicio tu propuesta en sí, sólo expreso mis dudas al respecto. A ver qué opinan los demás.


----------



## Dudu678

Para mí:

_No es más tonto porque no estudia = No es más tonto porque no puede = No (se) puede ser más tonto = (Es imposible que sea más tonto) = Es tan tonto que más imposible.

_Pero vamos, que dices que alguien

_Es tonto del culo. 

_y te quedas a gusto.


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

irene.acler said:


> Ah, jolín
> Bueno, por lo general "che la metà basta" se puede aplicar a cualquie tipo de contexto.
> 
> Te pongo unos ejemplos más:
> - Luigi mi ha fatto arrabbiare, che la metà basta.
> - Quel ragazzo è talmente stupido che la metà basta.
> - Questa strada è talmente ripida che la metà basta.
> 
> Como ves, hay un vasto abanico de posibilidades.


 
Otra opción en castellano sería:

che la metà basta: _estar hasta el gorro, estar cansado, estar hasta las narices, ..._

¿Qué os parece?

Salve


----------



## Sabrine07

irene.acler said:


> ¡Hola a todos!
> 
> ¿Cómo se podría decir "che la metà basta" en español? Os pongo un ejemplo:
> 
> _Quel ragazzo è così pesante che la metà basta._
> 
> Muchas gracias!


Nunca había escuchado esta expresión usada de este modo....


----------



## Silvia10975

Solo per dare appoggio a Irene, in Toscana (o per lo meno nella mia zona) questa espressione si usa molto ed esattamente in tutti i casi citati


----------



## rocamadour

s10975 said:


> Solo per dare appoggio a Irene, in Toscana (o per lo meno nella mia zona) questa espressione si usa molto ed esattamente in tutti i casi citati


 
Confermo: per quanto mi risulta anche a Milano e in Lombardia.


----------



## gatogab

rocamadour said:


> Confermo: per quanto mi risulta anche a Milano e in Lombardia.


Da queste parti, Salento, mai sentito.
Staró diventando sordo?
Buona settimana.
gatogab


----------



## irene.acler

Ahora ahora parece que en el sur de Italia no se usa, mientras que en el norte sí.


----------

